# Passat Front Exhaust Pipe with Catalytic Converter for V6 2.8L 5spd manual



## jetg60 (Jan 4, 2005)

I just want to know if it's possible to find replacement for those front pipe for manual transmission.

I found alot for automatic transmission, but nothing for manual!

I would replace only the two exhaust flex, but I'm nut sure that will be the best thing to do!

This is a 2001.5 wagon with a rusty exhaust!

At the dealer, those two pipes are 1000$ each, too expensive for me!

I would like to find something bolt-on, and I would like to know if I can remove the first catalytic converter with out any check engine or trouble.

I would keep the two catalytic converter and just replace the parts.

Thanks!

Phil


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Search on here.."exhaust flex" etc..there have been posts about where to get flex, size etc...you can then have new flex pipes welded onto the existing hard pipes for very much less than $1000 for sure at a competent muffler shop! Many have done this fix....I avoided it by sellin my Passat B4 they gave out!


----------



## jetg60 (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks, I will do this, I found a great place that will do a very nice job at good price!


----------

